# Taschenherstellung



## TolleKnolle (10. Januar 2009)

Ich habe den skill 430 und ich möchte gerne taschen herstellen als lederer muss dies doch möglich sein oder kann dies nur ein schneiderlein?

Bitte kann mir wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Januar 2009)

TolleKnolle schrieb:


> Ich habe den skill 430 und ich möchte gerne taschen herstellen als lederer muss dies doch möglich sein oder kann dies nur ein schneiderlein?
> 
> Bitte kann mir wer weiterhelfen?




Also als Lederer kannst du eigentlich nur Munibeutel und Köcher und spez. Taschen wie Kürschnertaschen,Bergbautaschen,etc soweit ich weiss.

Wirkliche Rezepte für Behälter wüsste ich jetzt nicht, ausser im untersten Levelbereich, aber hochstufige Taschen wüsste ich jetzt nix davon, das machen eben Schneider so wie du vermutest.


----------



## TolleKnolle (11. Januar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Also als Lederer kannst du eigentlich nur Munibeutel und Köcher und spez. Taschen wie Kürschnertaschen,Bergbautaschen,etc soweit ich weiss.
> 
> Wirkliche Rezepte für Behälter wüsste ich jetzt nicht, ausser im untersten Levelbereich, aber hochstufige Taschen wüsste ich jetzt nix davon, das machen eben Schneider so wie du vermutest.




danke dir habe auch schon weiter geforscht und bei http://de.wowhead.com/?spells=11.165#50+7+1  mehr gefunden.


----------



## Hellorcy (1. Februar 2009)

In donnerlefs gibts ne quest wo man kodoleder besorgen musst 
als belohnung kriegste das rezept dann

is aber bloß ne 6 platz tasche...^^


----------



## RoFu (1. Februar 2009)

http://de.wowhead.com/?spell=35530
http://de.wowhead.com/?spell=45117
http://de.wowhead.com/?spell=50971
http://de.wowhead.com/?spell=50970
http://de.wowhead.com/?spell=60643

so das sind die höheren Taschen die ich kenne was lederverarbeitung angeht


----------



## Kwatamehn (1. Februar 2009)

RoFu schrieb:


> http://de.wowhead.com/?spell=35530
> http://de.wowhead.com/?spell=45117
> http://de.wowhead.com/?spell=50971
> http://de.wowhead.com/?spell=50970
> ...




Eben, wie ich gesagt hab, alles Tasche für Berufe..

Und ich seh nichtmal sonderlich viel Sinn darin - viell. aber auch, weil ich keinen Sinn in dem ewiglangen stundenlangen Farmen
seh, das nötig wär um so eine Tasche voll zu kriegen.


Gerade als Lederer sinnlos - einfach normales Leder in schweres umwandeln..und das ganze Fleisch und anderes Zeugs, das dazu droppt, könnt ich eh nicht in die Tasche tun.


----------



## grempf (2. Februar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Gerade als Lederer sinnlos - einfach normales Leder in schweres umwandeln..und das ganze Fleisch und anderes Zeugs, das dazu droppt, könnt ich eh nicht in die Tasche tun.



Da passt ja nicht nur Leder rein. Gerade die Ledertasche ist auch für andere Berufsinhaber sehr sinnvoll, da kann man wunderbar Äonendingsdas drin lagern (sowohl in kristallierter als auch in normaler Form).  Auch viele andere Sachen, wie zum Beispiel Gefrorene Kugeln usw. lassen sich in der Tasche lagern.


----------

